# My Mishchief (Very Pic Heavy)



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

*Lily and my husband watching TV together
*












*Rain, Chloe, and Naomi in the hammock just waking up
*










*Naomi making a nest in her hidy box
*


























*Chloe & Lily cuddling in the hammock
*










*Lily finally sat still long enough for some clear pictures of her
*


















*I love her little smile and face of happiness!
*









Rain


















Lily


























Naomi


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

They are so cute! I love those little hairless ladies. :3


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you =]


----------



## teri (Jul 18, 2011)

They are beautiful!


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

Here she is trying to steal my husband's pizza lol


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

okay, this is super cute! I have never really been into hairless rats but my gosh, these pics make me wanna adopt one!


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

Lovely photos! ;D


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

This is awesome! Your rats are way cool.


----------

